# Sunroof Mesh Wind Deflector



## winks79 (Dec 20, 2013)

I clean it with a damp rag when washing the car. Or wipe it off while driving down the road with the sunroof open. This way any bugs on it just fly off as I'm driving.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

I have used a soft brush to clean off the bugs. Sometimes I put my hand on one side and use a damp rag to gently clean the other side.


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

I use the brush head on my vacuum cleaner, then clean wet rag to clean it, then use a trim detailer for the next cleaning of ease. r also evey oil change clean tracks & relube them as I don't want my sunroof tracks messed up. while you are up there w/ a vacuum clean any other debris in that hole.


----------

